# Eye to Eye



## Flint Arrow (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey fellows....here is my latest deer taken with my rivercane arrow and osage bow. The doe was pushed by a small buck toward my brush blind. She was worried about the buck and walked 3 1/2 yards broadside to my blind. I had brushed in a deadfall tree 12 yards from a good trail on water oaks. The doe walked so close that i did not think i could draw on her. We only had air between us. The wind was moving the leaves on my blind some and her mind was on the small buck...the bow came back in so motion and the shot was good. She ran about fifty yards and was dead. This was the closest distance that i had ever shot a deer on the ground. I shot a doe many years ago at 8 yards but broke that record Sunday. It was a great hunt and all was captured on video. I am convinced this doe give her self to me...it was unreal! The flint point was a very sharp black flint from north Ga. It survived the impact into the far shoulder...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 6, 2012)

Congratulations on a fine kill, Thad.


----------



## GLS (Nov 6, 2012)

Thad, nice job, again. Gil


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats Thad!


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 6, 2012)

Great job as usual Thad! My closest was my first totally primitive at only 7 yards in 1992.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 6, 2012)

It is very exciting to get close. Sometimes the excitement can almost be to much.....i was eager for this one. I had done alot of hunting this year...  i do not claim great intelligence....but my strength is in my patience. I can sit in a brush pile for hours day after day. Just as long as i feel the promise of game coming i can sit and watch. My dad said he never saw anyone sit with a fishing pole as long as me when i was a kid ...even when they were not biting. He asked me not long ago what i was thinking about sitting there catching nothing. I told him i could imagine the fish swimming around and knew it was just a matter of time. Dreaming more than thinking.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool deal. Congrats!


----------



## chehawknapper (Nov 7, 2012)

Ishi had similar qyualities!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 7, 2012)

awesome , I got a rush reading the story .....

congrats to ya ...


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats, great feat.


----------



## ChoctawBow (Nov 10, 2012)

Thad, I am curious as to what type of string you use (rawhide, natural fiber, etc.).  Also, what is your handle wrap made of?


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for your great comments...this forum has some good like minded people and lots of interesting topics. Also i forgot to mention to ChoctawBow that i use a simple braintan handle wrap on my 59" 52 pound osage bow. I like the braintan it is soft and durable and my arrow slides across it with little noise.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 13, 2012)

You sir are a TRUE hunter.  Would love to see the video.  The intimacy of your hunting transcends what most of us will ever experience and you should be commended for your skill.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 15, 2012)

Great shot and an awesome kill sir; congratulations!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 15, 2012)

You are a crdit tothe sport, PROOF that the "old ways" work as good or better than the modern! Congrats, and go get some MORE!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2012)

That was an awesome story and pic Thad!!!!!!! Congrates on the experience.....


----------



## dutchman (Nov 22, 2012)

Congratulations on a great job!


----------



## billyberger (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome Job Thad!  I'm so glad to see you having some success after all the bad luck from last year.  Keep it up!!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Nov 30, 2012)

True Billy....last year was bad with all the logging, hunting pressure, and the swirling winds which lasted most of the season. Hunting on the ground and dealing with variable winds is near impossible with whitetail deer anywhere. These highly hunted and pressured deer in the southeast will not hang around long after catching wind of a primitive hunter hiding in the brush. Also my neck surgeries made thinks a little more of a challenge also. Well i have complained about last year long enough...this year the hunt gods are smiling on me!


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 2, 2012)

Fantastic!  Congrats on this and your other kill.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice job!  That is quite an accomplishment!  It makes me want to sit on the ground more.


----------

